# R35 Door mirror



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looking for a ns door mirror complete in good working order.

07860 299991


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I will have one coming off my car in about 3 weeks. It is at litcho having work done, as soon as the car is off the mirrors are coming off as i have some carbon ones to put on...
Can you wait that long?


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a pair from a 2017



Skint said:


> Looking for a ns door mirror complete in good working order.
> 
> 07860 299991


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Pm me price please


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Skint said:


> Pm me price please


Replied


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Now fixed up


----------

